# So what computer go you guys use.



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

I was thinking of buying a new computer and hooking it up to my 42" tv. So what processing speeds and specs do you guys use. Also do you guys have a computer for the sole purpose just your pping. I figured getting a computer just for work and using my old for web searching and "other stuff" to prevent viruses from killing my comp.


----------



## Malone (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I was thinking of buying a new computer and hooking it up to my 42" tv.



If you did that, your arms would look HUGE when you flex to make new avatar pics. :thumbsup:  May help in warding off the e-thugs..


----------



## lyonsroar (Jul 14, 2011)

Llenovo H215
- 4 GB DDR3 RAM
- 1 TB HD
Lenovo H215 0893 1CU Desktop Computer With AMD Athlon II X2 Dual Core Processor 215 by Office Depot

Acer 23" monitor
Newegg.com - Acer G235HAbd 23'' 5ms 1920x1080 WideScreen LCD monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1
Runs iTunes, Google Chrome, and CS5 at the same time with no issues.  Perfect budget setup IMO.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

That's the problem I'm having now I have to turn off my I tunes or else it slows down my system.


----------



## willis_927 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ sounds like too much porn


----------



## Malone (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll play!   I built my computer Dec 2010 for gaming.


Windows 7 64bit
AMD Phenom II x4 3.4 GHz
Cooler Master V6
8gb G-skill ripjaws
Western Digital Cavier Black 1tb HD
Radeon 5850


Logitech G110 keyboard
Razer Lachesis mouse
Samsung 24'' LCD monitor
Bose Companion 5 speakers


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> ^^ sounds like too much porn


how do u think my arm got so big


----------



## jgooz (Jul 14, 2011)

small slimline hp, pretty much dedicated to photog. less than 300 new and its all i need. cs5 master suite and a couple different viewers


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a fairly old system, but it never complains about any of the photo stuff I do.  That being said, it runs linux.... sortof like trying to get the Dalai Lama to complain, if you know what I mean  

Intel Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz
3Gb DDR2
2 x 2TB western digital external hard drives (so I have 2 copies of all my images, there are better ways to achieve that, but this was cheap)
300GB internal disk
nvidia quadro NVS 295 video
connected to a 22in visio TV @ 1680x1050

If you're looking for a new system, just look for one of the mainstream Intel CPUs (not one of their scaled back budget versions), and LOTS of RAM (8GB+), cause it's cheap, and to a certain extent, you can never have too much.  And if you have money to waste on unnecessary things, get a Mac...  cause they're really pretty, and really stable.  They are certainly not priced comparable to their performance however.

_edit: oh yeah, if it matters this was a refurbished dell for about ~$270, not including the external HDs or TV...  that was so long ago though, prices aren't relevant.  __I've heard a lot of trash talk about Dell though and don't understand any of it, every system I've owned from them has been rock solid until I got tired of how old it was, and I keep computers a long time.  ymmv_


----------



## Malone (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're on a budget, you can build a nice set up for about $500.  You will definitely get more for your money!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 14, 2011)

Malone said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of buying a new computer and hooking it up to my 42" tv.
> ...


The new avatar made me *LOL*


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's how that arm got so big....

Shake Weight DVD Video by Saturday Night Live - Myspace Video


----------



## jake337 (Jul 14, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Here's how that arm got so big....
> 
> Shake Weight DVD Video by Saturday Night Live - Myspace Video



Did you catch the Southpark episode dedicated to the shake weight?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I was thinking of buying a new computer and hooking it up to my 42" tv. So what processing speeds and specs do you guys use. Also do you guys have a computer for the sole purpose just your pping. I figured getting a computer just for work and using my old for web searching and "other stuff" to prevent viruses from killing my comp.



What's your budget? Don't use a 42" TV, the resolution sucks. It's 1920x1080 on a 42" screen when most 22" monitor will provide that resolution. I have a 30" monitor for editing that's 2560x1600 resolution. You're worried about viruses? I haven't had one since...well, never.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of buying a new computer and hooking it up to my 42" tv. So what processing speeds and specs do you guys use. Also do you guys have a computer for the sole purpose just your pping. I figured getting a computer just for work and using my old for web searching and "other stuff" to prevent viruses from killing my comp.
> ...


 I've got a couple sites that might change your virus tune. I just got rid of an annoying redirect virus last week. all it takes is accidently clicking an add on youtube or facebook. In my case stupid friend opened up a blank email.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

My budget is 500$ I also don't know squat about computer hardware so no making one myself. I might end up making a toaster by accident.


----------



## Malone (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I've got a couple sites that might change your virus tune. I just got rid of an annoying redirect virus last week. all it takes is accidently clicking an add on youtube or facebook. In my case stupid friend opened up a blank email.



I avoid sketchy websites all together.  My anti-virus and web guard are always running; it has popped up a few times and blocked sites, but no harm done.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 14, 2011)

My Specs:

Processor - Core 2 Duo 2.3Ghz
Memory - 2gigs DDR2
HDD - 100Gig Drive
HDD - 500Gig Drive
Primary OS - Slackware
Secondary OS - Windows 7 Ultimate running inside of Oracle's VirtualBox
Antivirus - Avast Home Edition and Emsisoft Anti-Malware Free
Image Manipulation - Photoshop CS5 64-bit
Video Manipulation - Premiere Pro CS4 and Adobe After Effects CS4


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 14, 2011)

Does that work well for you?   Windows in a VM inside linux?   I run Ubuntu but I've been curious to try some windows photo apps lately...    how's the performance?  Can you run Photoshop?


----------



## Malone (Jul 14, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> My Specs:
> 
> Processor - Core 2 Duo 2.3Ghz
> Memory - 2gigs DDR2
> ...



Does running 2 OS's not bog your system down with only 2g of ram?


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

Malone said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a couple sites that might change your virus tune. I just got rid of an annoying redirect virus last week. all it takes is accidently clicking an add on youtube or facebook. In my case stupid friend opened up a blank email.
> ...


i use web root anti virus and that takes up alot of my processing speed as well. That's why I need a bigger system.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 14, 2011)

No slow down...in fact...odd as this may seem...when I run Windows 7 on a dedicated drive it runs slower than when within VirtualBox...

Of course I slightly know how to run Slackware and so have it pretty much as minimal as possible...

Ubuntu...great OS...if you like Windows and want something just as easy but for free...but in the long run...Slackware is all one needs...if you don't mind tinkering

All good anti-virus solutions seem to be hogs...I know avast is...but then of course as you open anything or visit any website...you'll notice a decrease in performance as the antivirus is scanning before it completes opening...

One solution I found that works real well is to have three (yes, three) computers...

The first one would be a computer with no harddrives...barebone system with just a cdrom (not a burner, just a reader) for a Live CD version of Linux (whichever flavor suits you) and a USB port...use this for the internet...no need for antivirus running as there will only be volatile memory to infect...any downloads needed can be done to a jumpdrive...
Second computer is the one you would bring the jumpdrive to...this will only be hooked up to the internet long enough to update the antivirus you have installed on it...otherwise keep it away from a network...use this to scan the jumpdrive...once scanned...bring it to
The third computer...the one you invested the most money...the best hardware...the biggest screen...the biggest harddrives...never EVER hook this one up to a network...do not install any updates (unless there are new features to a program/s you may use)...security updates are useless as you will not hook it up the internet...and no need for antivirus running...perhaps you can initially hook this up to the internet to activate software products but that's about it...the first and second computers don't have to be anything more special than some junker computers...

I DO NOT CONTRIBUTE TO THE DANGERS OF THE 'NET...ignorant or naive users do...don't blame solely the writers of malicious software...its the end-users that propogate it...if you need a license to drive...you should need one to be on the internet...a license to show you know the basics of how computers and the internet work so that we have less people clicking on what should be obvious dangerous items....if everyone on the net knew better than to click on the popup that says "You have been infected" because obviously they didn't have the time to scan the computer to know in the first place...less people would become infected...


----------



## ghache (Jul 14, 2011)

I upgraded mine about 8-9 months ago. mobo fried from a power surge and i ended up changing the mobo, cpu and ram and i added a couple more hd.

My specs:

intel I5 cpu
6 gig of ram
4 X 1tb hd.
Asus P7p55 pro
800 watt powersupply (from my old system)
nd a bgp 8800 gts 512 video card (from my old system)
coolermaster cosmo case (from my old system)

run cs5 and lightroom smoothly.


----------



## ghache (Jul 14, 2011)

oh and i see that you finally figured how to use the liquify tool hahahaha


----------



## jake337 (Jul 14, 2011)

Never used anti-virus software, never had a virus.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 14, 2011)

And thank you for not proliferating them jake337...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



And I'm not dumb enough to visit those sites or let my friends use my computer.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 14, 2011)

Wait...what????  The Village Idiot isn't dumb enough to visit bad websites or let friends use his computer?  Well, how can you be an idiot then?  Perhaps you are the Village Intellect?


----------



## bazooka (Jul 14, 2011)

i7 2600k OC'd to 4.5
8Gb ddr3
Asrock p67 mobo
ATI Radeon 5870
1Tb 32mb cache Seagate HD

It's for gaming.    One easy way to not have to worry about viruses (besides running linux) is to use an account without admin privs.  That way, if you do get infected, you just backup your files onto the admin profile and delete the infected profile, and rebuild, replace the personal files, and you're back in business... takes about 15 minutes... maybe 30.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 14, 2011)

15" Macbook Pro
4 GB Ram
750 GB Harddrive
2.2 ghz Quad Core Intel I7
1 GB GDDR 5


Run's itunes, safari, cs5, and lr3 with no problems.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jul 14, 2011)

Intel Core i7 980X @ 4.5Ghz

ASUS Rampage III Extreme

RAID 0* OCZ Vertex 3 120GBX2 (OS)+ 4X 2TB WD Green

Crossfire ASUS 6970 1000MHz/1450MHz

6GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz 7-8-7-20

Corsair AX1200 1200W 80 Plus Gold 100% Modular

Corsair Obsidian 800DHP ZR30w 30-inch S-IPS LCD Monitor 2560X1600

I mainly so this computer for folding and rendering.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 14, 2011)

You geeks and your protein folding...thank you for your help...many advances are being made thanks to the kindness of geeks willing to give up clock time for the benefit of humanity...Folding@home - Main


----------



## willis_927 (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> willis_927 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ sounds like too much porn
> ...



you know... wide angle... corner of the lens.. obviously some distortion going on there haha


----------



## Scarlet Siren (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a $hitty Dell Studio... hate it.   I wish I had a Mac again


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

willis_927 said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > willis_927 said:
> ...


 This was taken with a web cam. Doesn't anyone remember me saying my other hobby is mma?


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...


 You're not dumb enough to go to youtube or facebook.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2011)

27" iMac
3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7

8GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x4GB

256GB Solid State Drive

2TB Serial ATA Drive 

AMD Radeon HD 6970M 2GB GDDR5

It gets the job done. 


Once you go Mac you never go back.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your guys system. I have a 2g ram and 100gb hdd laptop. Sony vaio


----------



## MissCream (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't even know what I have.. An Acer something or other... It's like if a Mac had a poop my computer is what would come out.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I'm so jealous of your guys system. I have a 2g ram and 100gb hdd laptop. Sony vaio



Then get a new one. Easily build one for about $350 or so. 

AMD Phenom X4 840 3.2ghz with Asus mother board - $110
4gb Rams -$40
Case - $30
Power supply - $30 
Cheap 1gb Videocard - $50 or less
HD - 2tb - $80

There, your computer should last for at least 3 years or more depending how much high tech new programs and files are in the future. Just don't play the latest games or OC the Cpu.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> In my case stupid friend opened up a blank email.



Buck passed again.

Derrel, add this to your tally.


----------



## Geaux (Jul 14, 2011)

13" Mid-2009 Macbook Pro
Self Installed: 500gb hd and 4gb DDR3 Ram
I switch between editing on my screen, 46" or 32" TV.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 14, 2011)

Kbarreddo, do yourself a favor.  Buy yourself a copy of Eset Smart Security.  Dump ALL other forms of Antivirus / Anitmalware.  You wont need it any more.  Eset is awesome.  I have used it for 5 years and I do things that try to give me viruses/trojans etc etc all the time and I have only gotten one in like 5 years of using Eset.  It is super easy on your system, they push out at least one update per day sometimes as many as 5 a day.  Each update is only about 45kb and takes only seconds to download even using a 56k connection.  You will actually see a huge performance gain from dumping those other resource hogging anti-programs.

If you are seriously considering building a new system I would be willing to build you one for free.  If you are interested just PM me and we can chat.


----------



## ghache (Jul 14, 2011)

Virus? never had one. my secret.....Spybot search and destroy (modify your host files and enter pretty much every black listed ip address/network and its updated frequently., malwarebytes (block/scan/remove pretty much everything) and registry mecanics (rebuilt your registry if anything happens)

these software consume basically no memory, are effective and up to date


----------



## flatflip (Jul 15, 2011)

4 yr old black macbook 2.2 C2D w/ 500 hdd,  4 g ram and 23" acer monitor. 

3 yr old Mac mini 1.83 C2D w/ 160 hdd, 4 g ram and 42" samsung plasma.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 15, 2011)

If you think you have spam etc. get rid of the crap that comes with the computer and try this company ESET NOD32 (No Open Doors) ;  Leo Laporte Radio Show see if offer works, want to learn a little bit on computers listen to him on the weekend on AM640 KFI.  
-
Check out Sam's Club or Costco sometimes you find some decent deals.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 15, 2011)

Just for note:  I recently fixed on a client's 'puter that she said was running slow...310 instances of malware and what was installed?  that's right...nod32...good one!


----------



## Malone (Jul 15, 2011)

Personally, I prefer Avira as an anti-vir and webguard/firewall and use Malwarebytes as well.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 15, 2011)

Again, fixed on a client's 'puter which had malware present and so was anti-vir and Malwarebytes...just to let you know I'm not some sort of avast and emsisoft snob (I am but still), I have had client's with virii and what-not (not like there are much for viruses anymore) that had avast installed as well...the secret is there is NO antivirus that will catch everything and its foolish to rely on someone else's software in regard to keeping a computer free from malicious users out there on the outernets....my three computer setup idea may seem like a pain in the arse...but it is 99.9% foolproof...that main computer that will never be hooked up to any network will run for years and never have a problem...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Wait...what???? The Village Idiot isn't dumb enough to visit bad websites or let friends use his computer? Well, how can you be an idiot then? Perhaps you are the Village Intellect?



Oh, the irony!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



Just going to Youtube or Facebook doesn't give you viruses. Clicking on links informing you that you've won a Googol dollars will. Keep your friends away from your computers and don't browse like a moron. You know, most every operating system I've used has allowed me to lock my computer. If you do that and your friend is still using it, you've ever given him your password (which is stupid on so many levels) or he's some kind of hacker that's smarter than you.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Again, fixed on a client's 'puter which had malware present and so was anti-vir and Malwarebytes...just to let you know I'm not some sort of avast and emsisoft snob (I am but still), I have had client's with virii and what-not (not like there are much for viruses anymore) that had avast installed as well...the secret is there is NO antivirus that will catch everything and its foolish to rely on someone else's software in regard to keeping a computer free from malicious users out there on the outernets....my three computer setup idea may seem like a pain in the arse...but it is 99.9% foolproof...that main computer that will never be hooked up to any network will run for years and never have a problem...



Plural form of words ending in -us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What's the Plural of 'Virus'?
virii vs viruses : Common Errors in English


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Just for note:  I recently fixed on a client's 'puter that she said was running slow...310 instances of malware and what was installed?  that's right...nod32...good one!



When I worked for the nation's second largest electronics reseller I fixed many many many computers infected with viruses, malware, trojans, keyloggers etc etc.  Eset in my experience, has been one of the best for many reasons.  It is VERY easy on system resources.  You will almost never even notice it running.  If you even try to download an attachment with a virus it will not even allow you to.  It is updated within minutes of a new virus being discovered by Eset.  Clicking bad links it will stop you.  If you set it on automatic it will require almost no user input unless you try to do something it deems bad.  Also, their engine is used in several other antivirus programs.  After using other malware detection engines Eset will often find stuff they missed.  When Eset said it was clean I would run other stuff behind it and almost never would anything.

I recommend Eset because of its ease of use, light system usage, and often updates that are extremely small.  NOTHING will protect a stupid user completely but Eset does the best job I have seen as a single program.  Of course you can load up four or five programs to run simultaneously to bog your system down and have to click a thousand confirmation buttons every time you try to do something and be 5% safer than just using Eset but why bother?


----------



## Malone (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing protects against STUPID! I love it!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> how do u think my arm got so big? Doesn't anyone remember me saying my other hobby is mma?



Masturbating for Massive Arms??? That's a hobby?


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> My budget is 500$ I also don't know squat about computer hardware so no making one myself. I might end up making a toaster by accident.



Computers are pretty easy to build. Ever added RAM or changed out a video card? It doesn't take much more to put together a computer. There are several tutorials for it online if you're willing to do the research. Honestly, the hardest part is making sure you have everything you need and that everything will work together. But again, with a little research, that's not a big deal. You can easily build a computer for half the cost it would be from any of the major manufacturers.

Of course...you'd have to be willing to actually do work and research on your own...


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > My budget is 500$ I also don't know squat about computer hardware so no making one myself. I might end up making a toaster by accident.
> ...



Which can be a daunting task for someone that's never done it before. Like the woman who contacted me yesterday because her computer wouldn't turn on.

The power cable in the back of the monitor came loose.

Or the woman that was almost yelling at me when I told her we were replacing her monitor with a newer larger flat screen. She got all hysterical because she didn't want to lose her information off of her hard drive.

Or the superviser that calls the Maxtor external HDD's "Farwyers" (Firewires). "Can you grab me one of those farwyers so I can copy something onto it". Only 1% of our computers ever have a firewire card on them and the drives now all use USB connectors.

Incompenetent people are every where and there is a lot of them.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not that dumb. I'm just unsure about software installation and hardware installation. I let technicians do all that. Isn't windows 7 itself like 600$.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha zing well played sir.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



I work in IT...I know exactly what you're talking about. On that note, I'm sure you've seen it, but BOFH is my hero. 

I have a feeling we might be dealing with something similar to what you're talking about...



Kbarredo said:


> I'm not that dumb. I'm just unsure about software installation and hardware installation. I let technicians do all that. Isn't windows 7 itself like 600$.



I had a comment typed out, but instead, I'll let you think that Windows 7 costs more than a laptop with Windows 7 installed. I'm sure you can do the research needed to find out.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought all software was free......


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

I wish there was a patch for humain stupidity.

We are in 2011 for god sakes, if you cant install and uninstall software on your own computer, do basic ,monitor/mouse/keyboard cable checks, you shouldnt allowed to use one. its basic operation.  


Jakes337: These day there is no difference between software, freeware and shareware. its all freeware!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> I wish there was a patch for huma*i*n stupidity.



I bet you do!


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> I wish there was a patch for humain stupidity.We are in 2011 for god sakes, if you cant install and uninstall software on your own computer, do basic ,monitor/mouse/keyboard cable checks, you shouldnt allowed to use one. its basic operation.  Jakes337: These day there is no difference between software, freeware and shareware. its all freeware!


i know how to do all that I just don't know how to mess around in dos. Is that what it is now. I still have vista. Come on now there are great film photographers that can't work a computer.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> I wish there was a patch for humain stupidity.We are in 2011 for god sakes, if you cant install and uninstall software on your own computer, do basic ,monitor/mouse/keyboard cable checks, you shouldnt allowed to use one. its basic operation.  Jakes337: These day there is no difference between software, freeware and shareware. its all freeware!


 unless u live in the us then the riaa will get your ass.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there was a patch for humain stupidity.We are in 2011 for god sakes, if you cant install and uninstall software on your own computer, do basic ,monitor/mouse/keyboard cable checks, you shouldnt allowed to use one. its basic operation.  Jakes337: These day there is no difference between software, freeware and shareware. its all freeware!
> ...



You will never need to work in DOS...ever. Dos isn't supported anymore. DOS, essentially doesn't exist (except for hobbyists, and those that like playing DOS games, and even then, there's DOSBox). DOS hasn't been used by Windows since Windows 98 (might have been in ME...can't remember now) I believe. Installing Windows is a piece of cake. Put the disc in. Let it boot from disc. Follow instructions on the screen. That's it. My 2 year old could accidently install Windows correctly...

Basically, if you can do everything ghache has said, you shouldn't have much trouble building a computer and installing an OS. Again, you'll have to do some research, and prep work, but it can be done in an afternoon by just about anyone.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 15, 2011)

Errors smherrors...I used both versions in that post...

goose - geese, moose - meese, virus...virii...I don't know where it came from...I use it regardless...not proper english...oh well...let's just call it slang and leave it at that then...plenty of slang out there that isn't proper english I'm sure...can I use that as an excuse....please?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > I wish there was a patch for humain stupidity.We are in 2011 for god sakes, if you cant install and uninstall software on your own computer, do basic ,monitor/mouse/keyboard cable checks, you shouldnt allowed to use one. its basic operation. Jakes337: These day there is no difference between software, freeware and shareware. its all freeware!
> ...



RIAA

Recording Industry AA

They do music, not movies and software. The RIAA has never knocked on anyone's door for illegally downloading software.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


 Wow I have been over estimating the difficulty of making computers. I always thought it was like starting from scratch. Like creating lines of code to get the hard drive programmed.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...


 Then who does software monitoring for illegal downloads. I'm not american so I'm not sure.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



:er:

And this is why some people shouldn't be building their own computers.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

I told you I might end up making a toaster.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



SIIA, BSA? There's no one central agency IIRC.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

Gaerek said:
			
		

> I had a comment typed out, but instead, I'll let you think that Windows 7 costs more than a laptop with Windows 7 installed. I'm sure you can do the research needed to find out.



Dear Mr. Gaerek,
 Can you please tell me more about this "research" that you speak of? Is it free? Can I have other people do it for me and then transfer it to me and my ownership? How does one go about doing this so-called research? Can you please provide me a series of links to this "research" you mentioned? How long must I wait to utilize whatever is learned from having somebody do the research for me? Please forgive my poor English skills. My native landgwidge is French,and I am what you Americains call a French-Canadian Canuck,etcetera,etcetera. (Damn I wish there was a way to shorten etcetera!) Thank you again Monsieur Gaerek,for your helps with le research!
   Adoringly,
*Willie*


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh wow three separate agencies. Here in canada its the rcmp and they would rather do real policing than trying to catch some 12 year old downloading software.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Gaerek said:
> ...



I apologize for trying...



Derrel said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go!!!


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 15, 2011)

Building your own computer isn't very difficult, I've been my own gaming rigs for years. Of coarse the more high performance the computer is going to be, the more difficult the build will be because the tolerances for hardware interaction will be tighter, certain motherboards will work better with a certain type of RAM for example. You would also need to know specifics about the hardware beyond just the brand and model. Two motherboards virtually identical in general respects, RAM slots, integrated audio/video chipsets ect will perform very differently based on their north-bridge chip-sets. Not all RAM modules of the same capacity are created equal, things such as their timing can make a difference in their performance. In a generic system these things are not as important but in a high performance system getting parts that are designed to do the job you're asking of them and that will play well with one another becomes more important. It sounds complicated and it can be but a little research goes a long way.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 15, 2011)

Youtube "how to" is your best friend. Just plug wires and hardware in the right places and bam, you have yourself a new computer. Put in a Window installation disc, follow instructions and you'll log into Windows. Click Internet Explorer, type in www.thephotoforum.com, log in, click this thread and reply "It's really simple."


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have built several computers.  The only one I got to boot up the first time I plugged it in was the last one I built.  If you do some research on youtube and take the time to read the manuals that come with the hardware you should not have too many problems.  The main reason I have had trouble with the first boot up was because at that point in time I knew "just enough to get my self in trouble" I had been repairing computers for years and never had to completely assemble one from scratch.  If you go into it KNOWING you do not know what you are doing and take your time you can probably get it to boot up the first time.  Honestly most of the stuff will only hook up ONE way.  Just make sure you plug stuff where it belongs (read the motherboard manual well) and all should be good.  It is cheaper than buying one preassembled.  Check out tomshardware.com/us and look at the $500 gaming build they have.  Just buy that exact hardware and you will have a pretty damn good computer for about anything you can throw at it.


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi tu ferme pas ta grande criss de trappe au lieu de dire des stupidités a tout bout de champ criss de gros laid misérable? Achète toi donc un vie parce que la tienne c'est une grosse misaire, sort de ta cave pis va faire bronzer ta grosse bedaine poilue. Ils fait beau dehors. 

Did you get that or do you have to go on google translator to have a clue of what i just told you?


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

ha ha owned.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

I would suggest this upgrade...Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg and then overclock. I was just recently doing my own research on this exact subject, and came to this upgrade. If you don't have an aftermarket heatsink, you need to get one.


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ha ha owned.



its just starting. I am having fun, on the other side, i think i did hit a nerve when i told him he was a fat hairy cave rat. Now he's hating on everyone who is not american that has english for a second/third language.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> ha ha owned.



That's a mature comment!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

Gay French-Canadians are so cute when they get angry!!! Keep it up Gayhomme! Keep up the fire! But beware--downloading all that gay porn to your Windoze computer puts you at more of a virus risk than the leather bar trips you make on the weekend...


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Gay French-Canadians are so cute when they get angry!!! Keep it up Gayhomme! Keep up the fire! But beware--downloading all that gay porn to your Windoze computer puts you at more of a virus risk than the leather bar trips you make on the weekend...



Another useless comment. Im not the one who post half naked picture of my ugly hairy nipples on the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I am married with a beautiful woman btw.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

Why did you guys have to bring your hate to this perfectly serious, legitimate thread, and ruin it?


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> I am married _*with*_ a beautiful woman btw.



Never heard it put like that before.


----------



## ghache (Jul 15, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> Why did you guys have to bring your hate to this perfectly serious, legitimate thread, and ruin it?



Derrel likes to stirn ****.  Never heard of a hot carl? derrel told me about it


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 15, 2011)

46gb of Ram
4x  12.4Ghz deca-core processors
a hard drive that fits the contents of the internets
built in horizontal toaster
7.5inch diag monitor with a high resolution 23^9 x 7.1^13 display


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

This thread has not been either "perfectly serious", nor "legitimate", in a long,long,long time!!! Somebody needs to get a sense of humor. I find it mildly amusing when somebody starts stalking me all over TPF. As for computers...Macintosh all the way...why not get a computer that will simply function, without constant need to be maintained, re-built, and shielded from viruses as if it is a bubble boy born without an immune system?


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> This thread has not been either "perfectly serious", nor "legitimate", in a long,long,long time!!! Somebody needs to get a sense of humor. I find it mildly amusing when somebody starts stalking me all over TPF. As for computers...Macintosh all the way...why not get a computer that will simply function, without constant need to be maintained, re-built, and shielded from viruses as if it is a bubble boy born without an immune system?



I like macs a lot, but they are ridiculously OVER priced. A self built $500 system is $2500 from mac. As for rebuilding and maintaining, how often do you think a person re-builds his or her computer? What needs to be maintained in a PC that doesn't need to be in a mac?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> why not get a computer that will simply function, without constant need to be maintained, re-built, and shielded from viruses as if it is a bubble boy born without an immune system?



Why would you get a Mac then? Build a Linux box. I use both Windoze and Mac$ daily, both of them have application failures, hardware failures, and their own quirks and quibbles. Neither is perfect, as neither Nikon or Canon. Yet, most people feel the need to sell one or the other. 

Shameful, really.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer Ford to Chevy. They just run better, and they're faster. I mean, there's nothing wrong with Chevy, unless you like to fix cars a lot.

I also think that Pepsi produces a superior product to Coke. I mean, Coke might have the market share, but their cola simply can't hold a candle to Pepsi.

:er:


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> I prefer Ford to Chevy. They just run better, and they're faster. I mean, there's nothing wrong with Chevy, unless you like to fix cars a lot.
> 
> I also think that Pepsi produces a superior product to Coke. I mean, Coke might have the market share, but their cola simply can't hold a candle to Pepsi.
> 
> :er:



Im talking price here. They are both computers, but one is 5x the cost.


----------



## Cheesy_DSLR_Man (Jul 15, 2011)

i just got my new imac, custom built. Been using macs since 2006 and not touched a PC a since, so made most sense to get another mac on top of my macbook pro.

i use it for my two main passions photography and video editing (i am currently studying at university to gain a degree in professional editing and visual effects). So for doing high end editing and visual effects i had to build a high spec machine.

Machine

2011 iMac
3.4ghz Quad Core intel i7
2TB hard drive
AMD Radeon HD 6970M 2GB Graphics Card
and then i boosted the ram from the standard 4GB DDR3 ram to 12GB DDR3 worth of ram

so freaking speedy when exporting pictures out of Aperture and editing pictures in Photoshop


----------



## usayit (Jul 15, 2011)

I love it how we can have threads upon threads regarding expensive tastes in photographic equipment.

yet...

Have so much criticism over expensive computers.




Do I think Macs are over priced... sure....  But I also think most if not all high end photographic equipment is expensive.   Pay the price of admission... or walk away.  No reason to look back be critical of the next fellow willing to fork out the price of admission.    Whatever makes you happy...


PS>  I'm so pissed!!   Rock + Lawn Mower + Rear Car Windshield == no iMac funds..   Oh well.. s*** happens.  savings continue.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 15, 2011)

Right now, I'm sort of between computers...

All I have at the moment is an Asus 1001PX netbook running Ubuntu.  (I am using an external monitor - and all my other crap though.)


Honestly, I've been pretty impressed with this little (tiny) computer.  The only thing I have not been able to do on it is watch DVDs (they will play, but it just draws too much on the limited resources.)


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> I like macs a lot, but they are ridiculously OVER priced. A self built $500 system is $2500 from mac. As for rebuilding and maintaining, how often do you think a person re-builds his or her computer? What needs to be maintained in a PC that doesn't need to be in a mac?



Actually they are not.  The same thing was stated a couple of weeks ago in another forum.  I priced a Dell with the same setup as my Mac with the same quality hardware and it was $56 cheaper than my 27" iMac.  Thing about a windows machine is you can slap any piece of junk hardware together and make it run, at least sort of.  When you compare true apples to apples the price difference is not that much.


----------



## adversus (Jul 15, 2011)

Mobile: 15" Dual Core MacBook Pro w/ 4GB of RAM
Desk: Quad Mac Pro w/ 16GB of RAM (it runs iTunes, Aperture, Pixelmator, and two OS's at once (Mac OS X and Win 7 Ultimate or whatever it is)

Also:



> I like macs a lot, but they are ridiculously OVER priced. A self built $500 system is $2500 from mac.



I just LOL'd irl.  A workstation (keyword there, *workstation, *yes they are different than standard PC's, Google is your friend) from HP or Dell with the same specs as my Mac Pro are basically equivelant.  In fact I priced out a Dell Precision recently and it was $180 more expensive than my Mac Pro at the time.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I like macs a lot, but they are ridiculously OVER priced. A self built $500 system is $2500 from mac. As for rebuilding and maintaining, how often do you think a person re-builds his or her computer? What needs to be maintained in a PC that doesn't need to be in a mac?
> ...



True apples to apples? You are comparing an overpriced computer manufacturer to a really overpriced computer manufacturer. Might as well price something out through alienware as well. I was talking about building your own. Hence why I said "self built".

The first tier of a Mac pro is $2500. I can build a better box for $700... equivalent for $500 give or take. 

iBUYPOWER Computer :: Intel P67 Core i5/i7 Configurator
For $750 through ibp - 

8gb DDR3 RAM
i5 2500k cpu
600w psu
Radeon HD 6770
1TB HDD 6gb/s


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

adversus said:


> Mobile: 15" Dual Core MacBook Pro w/ 4GB of RAM
> Desk: Quad Mac Pro w/ 16GB of RAM (it runs iTunes, Aperture, Pixelmator, and two OS's at once (Mac OS X and Win 7 Ultimate or whatever it is)
> 
> Also:
> ...



You LOL'd? Ignorance is bliss I guess. See my last post.

Also - The keyword is self built... so save the smart ass comments before you comprehend what you are reading.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

And I just went to dell. Their XPS 9100 series desktop is $1300
with these specs. 

Intel® Core&#8482;i7-960 processor(8MB L2 Cache, 3.20GHz)Genuine Windows[SUP]®[/SUP] 7 Home Premium 64-Bit12GB[SUP]3[/SUP] Tri-Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz2000GB[SUP]4[/SUP] SATA hard drive (7200RPM)AMD Radeon&#8482; HD 6670 1GB DDR5No Monitor1 Year Premium Hardware Service

Processor

Operating System

Memory
[SUP]3[/SUP]

Hard Drive

Video Card

Monitor

Warranty


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use a Lenovo computer with

64-bit Windows 7
Dual Intel 2.53GHZ processor
4 GB DDR3 RAM
1GB ATI Graphics card
2 internal SATA 750GB drives 
1 External 1.5 TB drive

27" HP LED monitor


As for the PC vs Mac debate, who cares, its a tool to get the job done. Mac doesn't do anything that a PC can't do and vice versa. All of the arguments hinge on quality, dependability, security etc and its all up to debate. However, they will both process a photo just the same in capable hands. Its not the same as paying to play with high end glass or camera bodies. You actually gain something that betters your photography there with better IQ, faster AF etc.


----------



## adversus (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> And I just went to dell. Their XPS 9100 series desktop is $1300
> with these specs.
> 
> Intel® Core&#8482;i7-960 processor(8MB L2 Cache, 3.20GHz)Genuine Windows[SUP]®[/SUP] 7 Home Premium 64-Bit12GB[SUP]3[/SUP] Tri-Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz2000GB[SUP]4[/SUP] SATA hard drive (7200RPM)AMD Radeon&#8482; HD 6670 1GB DDR5No Monitor1 Year Premium Hardware Service



That <> Workstation.

If I have to leave my machine compiling code for several hours at 100% CPU usage, I'm not doing it on a consumer-grade i7 without ECC memory.  The people who ***** about Mac Pro's being expensive do exactly what you did, they compared it to something that isn't in the same class.  There's a reason Xeon-based systems are expensive.  If you don't understand what the reasons are, then you aren't in the position to NEED a Xeon over an i7.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I use a Lenovo computer with
> 
> 64-bit Windows 7
> Dual Intel 2.53GHZ processor
> ...



Its not PC vs Mac its $ vs $. Trust me, if I could build a mac instead I would lol.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

adversus said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > And I just went to dell. Their XPS 9100 series desktop is $1300
> ...



Fair enough, however it doesn't take away from the fact that it can still be done cheaper. At least 1000 dollars cheaper.


----------



## adversus (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> The xeon processor in the $2500 mac is cheaper than that i7 processor.



i7 960 - $284.99 (Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960)
Xeon Nehalem 2.8 Quad - $1229 (Newegg.com - Intel Xeon X5560 Nehalem 2.8GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 95W Quad-Core Server Processor BX80602X5560)

Yeah, the i7 is LOTS cheaper.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I see that, however that doesn't take away from the fact that you can buy a 2.2 nehalem and overclock it to 2.8 without missing a beat. Im also under the impression that Mac is not using that exact processor.


----------



## adversus (Jul 15, 2011)

The whole point of buying a Xeon over an i7 (they are based on the same architecture) is they are workstation and server class.  If you are paying $1200 for a CPU, you need it for the way it was built, over-clocking it defeats the purpose. They are for people who demand higher levels of precision from their processing units (very low error threshold, higher heat tolerances means they can run longer at higher temps without crashing). The Xeon manufacturing process is vastly different than the consumer-grade processors (anything starting with "i").  

If an i7 is a Suburban, a Xeon is a semi.  You can't compare them from the stance of the average consumer, because the "average" consumer simply doesn't need it.  I agree that average user doesn't need a Mac Pro, but comparing a $2400 workstation to a $500 consumer level isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

adversus said:


> The whole point of buying a Xeon over an i7 (they are based on the same architecture) is they are workstation and server class.  If you are paying $1200 for a CPU, you need it for the way it was built, over-clocking it defeats the purpose. They are for people who demand higher levels of precision from their processing units (very low error threshold, higher heat tolerances means they can run longer at higher temps without crashing). The Xeon manufacturing process is vastly different than the consumer-grade processors (anything starting with "i").
> 
> If an i7 is a Suburban, a Xeon is a semi.  You can't compare them from the stance of the average consumer, because the "average" consumer simply doesn't need it.  I agree that average user doesn't need a Mac Pro, but comparing a $2400 workstation to a $500 consumer level isn't a fair comparison.



But how often do you use the complete computing power of the xeon? A $500 dollar system may not be able to reach a xeons potential, but for computational programs like photoshop and premier, the i5 is overkill @ 4.5ghz. Are you running CAD?


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer Ford to Chevy. They just run better, and they're faster. I mean, there's nothing wrong with Chevy, unless you like to fix cars a lot.
> ...



If your built is $500 compare to a $2500 Mac then where do you get you parts? i7+motherboard is already $500, GTFOH.


----------



## adversus (Jul 15, 2011)

I needed a desktop that I could use for both work and photography.  I have to run intense statistical and data mining calculations (well I used to, my last consulting job just ended, so I'm doing regular software dev at the moment... on Windows).  That type of software will use as many processing cores (or even GPU's) that you can throw at it.  The last thing you want is 5 hours of analysis to go down the tubes because your CPU over heated or your memory caused a page-fault.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 15, 2011)

Raian-san said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Gaerek said:
> ...



Seems like a few people have reading problems. I linked an i5 2500k processor 3rd party build for $700 and a i5 2500k,Z68 mobo, and 4gb of DDR3 ram for 385. I can build an i5 2500k system for $500+/- OCd at 4.25 on stock cooler. 

As for an i7 +mobo costing $500 you GTFO. The i7 960 is 285.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Lenovo computer with
> ...


 But my point applies to the price issue. There is nothing in terms of photography editing that can't be done on a $500 PC that can be done on a $1500 MAC. Granted you may be able to open a few more photos at once or whatnot, but for all intents and purposes, it will get the job done. Thats WHY the price argument becomes so relevant when its a MAC vs. PC argument on a photography forum. I mean if it was an argument on "silicongeeks.com" or some type of website where people want to run code, or do all sorts of other stuff, perhaps there is more of a distinction. However, here, there really isn't. Most people on this site do not need $1500 computers. I would rather buy a $500 PC and a $1000 lens. I would however, agree that a good monitor can make a huge difference.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 15, 2011)

So you're just going to have the CPU without a motherboard? How much are the motherboard for i7? Is it not around $200+? Lol You're kidding me. 

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960 - i7 960 $285.
Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $195

Yeah there's cheaper motherboard, but I think I feel safer running an OC i7 on a better MB. So is that combo not close to $500? LMAO 

OC OC, what if people don't want to OC because it's safer not to OC? 

Okay i5 2500k - $220. 
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $100
Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Antec Case - $60
Newegg.com - XFX HD-677X-ZNLC Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - $100 video card
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Power Supply $50
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 120mm DynaLoop CPU Cooler w/ Universal bracket & Dual Fan - CPU Cooler -$60
Newegg.com - HITACHI Deskstar H3IK10003272SP (0S02860) 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - 1tb HD - $60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0145328&cm_re=ddr3_4gb-_-20-145-328-_-Product - 4gb rams - $40
Dvd Player - $20
Extra fans to cool computer - $20

$730 not including maybe shipping and taxes. 

How about Windows installation? Let's say Home Premium - $100
Monitor? I'm sure your monitor is better than the one on iMac. $125. 

So I'm going the cheapest route and it's about $900 something. Yup sure close to $500 for people who want a secure system that won't overheat, crash and etc. You can't even play the latest game with that Video card, you can run it on low or maybe mid.

I have a custom built i7 PC myself, but just saying Mac is 5x the price comparing to your crappy $500 built is stretching it so far. how you gonna feel safe OC over 4gh without good cpu cooling, motherboard, power supply, extra cooling fans and a case that allow good air flow in and out? You can OC the $500 built, but the question is how long it'll last. Also if people who live somewhere that gets around 100 degree in the Summer, do you they have to switch setting to stock every hot day?


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

How customizable are macs though. When the warranty runs out can you just replace parts that break like a pc.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Gay French-Canadians are so cute when they get angry!!! Keep it up Gayhomme! Keep up the fire! But beware--downloading all that gay porn to your Windoze computer puts you at more of a virus risk than the leather bar trips you make on the weekend...


 wow and youre an adult.what if he is gay. You got a problem with gays you homophob. I seriously hate to see the kids you have.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> How customizable are macs though. When the warranty runs out can you just replace parts that break like a pc.



With your budget, you shouldn't even mention a Mac.

Go with an AMD x4 Phenom 840 and a cheap motherboard.


----------



## scottfishel (Jul 15, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> How customizable are macs though. When the warranty runs out can you just replace parts that break like a pc.



I grew up building PCs; Replacing this part and that, debugging this and that, fixing this and that, installing this and that.  Then I bought a macbook.  Now, instead of wasting my time trying to make things work, I spend time doing what I bought it for in the first place (in the case of this forum:  photos).  The funny thing is that my wife bought a (pretty expensive) gateway laptop about the same time that I bought my macbook.  Before the gateway completely died, the battery was running for about 10 min between charges.  My macbook (which is still going strong after 4+ years) will still hold 4 hours.  

You won't need to replace parts that break; stuff just works, and keeps on working.  Save your money and buy something worth buying.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

scottfishel said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > How customizable are macs though. When the warranty runs out can you just replace parts that break like a pc.
> ...



And for every anecdote someone has with their particular experiences with Mac vs. PC, someone else will have a story that's exactly the same with the names flipped. For example:

I bought this very laptop I'm typing this with 3 and half years ago (Dell). My friend bought a Macbook 3 years ago. I've had zero issues with this system, and still purrs along like it did when I purchased it. He's had to send him computer back to Apple 3 times now for 3 completely different problems. He's now a proud owner of an HP he's had that's run flawlessly for a year. And before you say it was user error, he works in my IT department, and unlike most of the people who browse the Interwebs, actually knows how a computer works.

Now, I'm sure someone will have another anecdote to counter my anecdote.

Anecdote is not proof.

I used to be hardnosed against Apple. Now, I say, use what works for you, and is in your budget. Don't switch just because the proverbial grass is proverbially greener, as they say. That's why I invoked the comparisons of Ford/Chevy, and Coke/Pepsi earlier. Same damn product. Different damn box.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 15, 2011)

What underwear do you guys use?  Boxer or brief?


----------



## scottfishel (Jul 15, 2011)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> What underwear do you guys use?  Boxer or brief?



What if I roll with the boxer-brief?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 15, 2011)

Thats how I roll too.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> What underwear do you guys use?  Boxer or brief?



Depends on the weather.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 16, 2011)

Boxers for bed boxer briefs when out and about. Boxers are too lose and wad up. Bbs on the other hand stay in one place


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Boxers for bed boxer briefs when out and about. Boxers are too lose and wad up. Bbs on the other hand stay in one place



Ever heard of TMI?


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 16, 2011)

Raian-san said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Boxers for bed boxer briefs when out and about. Boxers are too lose and wad up. Bbs on the other hand stay in one place
> ...



That's not TMI, I asked an older gentleman (60-65) that I work with a while back what the worst pain he ever felt was and he said that he sleeps in the nude and when he rolled out of bed one morning he pinched his sack between the mattress and box springs. Now THAT'S TMI! Sad thing is that if you knew him you would know that he was dead serious.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



That's WTMI


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 16, 2011)

Get a Mac desktop... thats what I have.  When I got it it made me an instant kickass pro photographer.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 16, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


Aaaaahhhhh!!!!!! Tmi doesn't matter when the wad is in your crack. I can beat that look up filipino tuli. now that's pain at 13.


----------



## iNick (Jul 16, 2011)

15" Macbook Pro. Been using Apple for about 6 years now my entire family uses them along with iPhones and iPads. I switched because i had no knowledge or a desire to learn how to keep my PC from getting all messed up from any number of things. PC's are great for people who have some knowledge of how to maintain them. I have never had a real issue with any of the 6 macs that have been in my house except for 2 HD failures on 2 different machines, but i took it to apple and they replaced it free of charge and i was on my merry way. It should be mentioned that HD's pretty much have a 100% failure rate. So if you don't have much knowledge about PC's and don't want to be bothered dealing with any virus's or any of that trash, invest some more coin in a mac and don't worry about buying another one for at least 6 years (i still have a mac mini i bought in 2006 before intell, it still works perfectly).


----------



## scottfishel (Jul 16, 2011)

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> That's not TMI, I asked an older gentleman (60-65) that I work with a while back what the worst pain he ever felt was and he said that he sleeps in the nude and when he rolled out of bed one morning he pinched his sack between the mattress and box springs. Now THAT'S TMI! Sad thing is that if you knew him you would know that he was dead serious.



The bad thing is that I've spent the last 5 minutes trying to picture how that could happen.  I feel that I now need to wash out my brain.


----------



## vtf (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember watching a news report years ago in the early nineties that concerned research about the future of computers. These geeky researchers said if we ever reached 1 gb of processor power the computer would become "self-aware". Ok geeky people, where's my pet computer?


----------



## scottfishel (Jul 16, 2011)

vtf said:
			
		

> I remember watching a news report years ago in the early nineties that concerned research about the future of computers. These geeky researchers said if we ever reached 1 gb of processor power the computer would become "self-aware". Ok geeky people, where's my pet computer?



Maybe they are, and we just don't know it yet... Maybe they're plotting against us...


----------



## vtf (Jul 16, 2011)

scottfishel said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Transformers or Terminator, hmmmmm makes you ponder.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 16, 2011)

Raian-san said:


> So you're just going to have the CPU without a motherboard? How much are the motherboard for i7? Is it not around $200+? Lol You're kidding me.
> 
> Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960 - i7 960 $285.
> Newegg.com - ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $195
> ...



Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard +
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950 = $385

Just because the price tag says $200 doesn't automatically make that motherboard more stable than this one. In fact, this mobo has more anecdotal recommendations than that one does and people are claiming stable OCs on this one. Sooo yeah, this isn't even close. 



> OC OC, what if people don't want to OC because it's safer not to OC?


Then they don't have to. No one said anyone has to OC. 



> Okay i5 2500k - $220.
> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $100
> Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Antec Case - $60
> Newegg.com - XFX HD-677X-ZNLC Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - $100 video card
> ...







> How about Windows installation? Let's say Home Premium - $100
> Monitor? I'm sure your monitor is better than the one on iMac. $125.
> 
> So I'm going the cheapest route and it's about $900 something. Yup sure close to $500 for people who want a secure system that won't overheat, crash and etc. You can't even play the latest game with that Video card, you can run it on low or maybe mid.
> ...



Wow really? Talk about cherry picking. Hell, if I wanted to, I can find a 500 dollar mother board. But the "cheapest route" wouldn't even touch $900. And where do I talk about running the latest game? You are all over the place dude. As for a monitor - the OP said he wants to hook a box to his TV and I never said anything about a monitor to begin with. READ!

I can nickel and dime my way to $2000 with a monitor and keyboard and mouse and a headset etc etc.  

But for this situation for this thread, for this OP $500 +/- $100 would build a complete system including a case.
I never include the cost of windows to my builds because I reuse my windows.  

Take away the cooling and "extra fans" because you said no OCing.

$40 case Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case

$19 dvd Newegg.com - Sony Optiarc CD/DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model AD-7260S-0B - CD / DVD Burners

$215 i5 2500k BX80623I52500K Intel Core i5 Processor i5-2500K 3.3GHz 6MB LGA1155 CPU, Retail - Intel Core i5 & i3 - SuperBiiz.com$40 cooler master 500w PSU Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS-500-PCAR-A3-US 500W ATX12V v2.3 Power Supply

$76 HD 5670 GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102871&cm_re=hd_5670-_-14-102-871-_-Product

The $100 MOBO you linked Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3 LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

$40 4gb DDR3 Ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104166

This system is $530 including shipping.

And as for people living in 100 degree climates, they probably have air conditioning systems of some kind in their homes already. Just saying.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 16, 2011)

Must be a government politician.  Always go with the lowest bidder.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Must be a government politician.  Always go with the lowest bidder.



:lmao:

Tired of arguing with you ballistics. I'm just pointing out you complaining about how Mac are 5x the price. My $900 built is for OC to kinda keep up with the $2500 Mac. Your $500 built comparison that runs like a $2500 mac is far fetch Oh yeah you forgot the Harddrive. I'll prefer the cheapest iMac over that built any day, let alone a $2500 Mac. 

If the op has only $500, why would you op for a i5+mobo for $315? Why not go AMD route and have quad core for 1/3 of the price, then he can use that money elsewhere? If he goes AMD route, he doesn't have to worry about upgrading motherboard in the future. If 3 years from now he decided he wants 6 core processor, he can get the Phenon x6 and install it on the same motherboard. Intel change their chip and motherboard every time, which cost you $$$ to upgrade new chip AND motherboard. 

Fuk it, just build a Phenom ii x6 for less than the i5. 

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBGRBOX - - $190
Newegg.com - MSI 785GT-E63 AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 785G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard - $75

Then you're future proof for awhile when there's more program that utilize all 6 or 8 cores. :thumbup:


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry guys I need to do more research before I understand what you 2 are arguing about.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

There's 10 pages of research materials here.  You're a guy and you've been using the computer for how many years? How hard it is to not understand what a computer need or doesn't need? If you don't understand HOW to built one, that's fine, but you don't even understand what a computer need for it to run? Look at my post and Ballistic post when we suggest a built, it's always the same types of hardware, just different brands. I seriously don't think you actually want to build a new computer, or even buy a new computer.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm an IT guy and I don't even build computers anymore, maybe if I ever have time and play computer games again.  

Lenovo M58 64-bit with 8GB RAM and Lightroom 64-bit.  It's more than I will need for the next 3 years.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 16, 2011)

Raian-san said:


> There's 10 pages of research materials here.  You're a guy and you've been using the computer for how many years? How hard it is to not understand what a computer need or doesn't need? If you don't understand HOW to built one, that's fine, but you don't even understand what a computer need for it to run? Look at my post and Ballistic post when we suggest a built, it's always the same types of hardware, just different brands. I seriously don't think you actually want to build a new computer, or even buy a new computer.


 I don't know what a dual core processor is. All I know is the bigger the gigs on a ram the faster it processes. The bigger the hdd the more memory.  all the lingo youre using is confusing to me. I'm not a computer guy. And I never wanted to build a computer I just wanted to buy one. You guys were the ones who kept telling me to build one. So get off it.


----------



## vtf (Jul 16, 2011)

What I look for in a computer is at least 2gb of Ram and about a 320-540 gb in hd. A 2 ghz processor. This can be had for around $500 i believe.
Hard drive size is how much it'll store.
Ram is how much temporary memory is stored, the bigger the easier it is to have mutilple windows or programs up at once.
Processor speed is how fast it thinks.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're worried about viruses, just get a mac.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 16, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> If you're worried about viruses, just get a mac.



Or stay off of porn sites.

Seriously, I get tired of the whole "Macs don't get viruses". Yes they do. Less frequently does not = never.

Same with crashes. They do crash. Again, less frequently does not = never.

I've been using Windows machines since 3.1. In all of those years, I've had maybe three viruses. OTOH, I know people who routinely pick up viruses. It's about being smart.


----------



## chuckclymer (Jul 16, 2011)

subscuck said:
			
		

> Or stay off of porn sites.
> 
> Seriously, I get tired of the whole "Macs don't get viruses". Yes they do. Less frequently does not = never.
> 
> ...



I've used macs since 2002 and have never encountered a virus. Just sayin......


----------



## subscuck (Jul 16, 2011)

chuckclymer said:


> I've used macs since 2002 and have never encountered a virus. Just sayin......



And I know people who've used Windows machines for longer than that and have never encountered a virus. Just sayin......


----------



## table1349 (Jul 16, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > If you're worried about viruses, just get a mac.
> ...


I get tired of people taking a word and using it incorrectly.  Mac's don't get viruses.

The original definition of a virus is a self installing, self replicating program.  OSX doesn't allow a program to self install, self replicate or self distribute.  Mac's can and do get spyware, malware, addware, etc.  True Viruses are pretty much a thing of the past be it in the UNIX based systems AND Windows based systems.

We have taken a perfectly good word and bastardized it to mean things that it truely does not.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 16, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I get tired of people taking a word and using it incorrectly.  Mac's don't get viruses.
> 
> The original definition of a virus is a self installing, self replicating program.  OSX doesn't allow a program to self install, self replicate or self distribute.  Mac's can and do get spyware, malware, addware, etc.  True Viruses are pretty much a thing of the past be it in the UNIX based systems AND Windows based systems.
> 
> We have taken a perfectly good word and bastardized it to mean things that it truely does not.



I'm not a tech geek, so I stand corrected. You've taught me something I wasn't aware of.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2011)

ITT: Babies that just can't let apples be apples and oranges be oranges. 

LETS FIGHT ABOUT IRRELEVANT STUFF GUYS LOL.


----------



## silentanathema (Jul 16, 2011)

I like reading these threads from the last post first and then going back to the question asked.  Its really really funny if you ever get a chance.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 16, 2011)

subscuck said:


> I'm not a tech geek, so I stand corrected. You've taught me something I wasn't aware of.



What I love is the way Apple has created a whole marketing campaign around it.  People equate the term Virus with all the little bad things out there and think that it means that they can't get infected. It is a clever piece of marketing.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 16, 2011)

sorry well to be precise i have only had 1 virus in the last 3 years but it took awhile to get rid of it. I was not aware that redirects were done by rootkits. It lasted 3 months and I never want that again. I had to click the page 100x to actually get there.


----------



## Postman158 (Jul 16, 2011)

Macbook Pro if you can afford it.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

silentanathema said:


> I like reading these threads from the last post first and then going back to the question asked.  Its really really funny if you ever get a chance.



You're late to the party, we been having fun. Threads on here that's more then 3 pages now and days are usually irrelevant to the original post.


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 16, 2011)

I am not even reading this thread as 11 pages means someone is arguing about something. So here are my stats

AMD Phenom Quad Core 2.2
5 gigs Ram
2-1 TB HD's
GeForce 9300SE
Windows 7 64 


I have no issues running CS5, LR3, itunes, and IE9 with 10 windows at the same time.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> IE9



lol


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > IE9
> ...



If you haven't tried IE9, don't knock it.  I have FireFox RC, and Google Chrome as well, but IE9 is a huge improvement over IE8.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 17, 2011)

Sw1tchFX said:


> If you're worried about viruses, just get a mac.



A used Mac on a $500 budget is going to give him an older Macbook or a Mini most likely and that's staying with the Intel machines. I wouldn't recommend anyone that uses current software to buy a PPC Mac. I think the only way the OP can afford a Man on $500 is an OSX86 install and at the point he's show his skill level to be (example below), I don't think that's a viable option.



Kbarredo said:


> Raian-san said:
> 
> 
> > There's 10 pages of research materials here.  You're a guy and you've been using the computer for how many years? How hard it is to not understand what a computer need or doesn't need? If you don't understand HOW to built one, that's fine, but you don't even understand what a computer need for it to run? Look at my post and Ballistic post when we suggest a built, it's always the same types of hardware, just different brands. I seriously don't think you actually want to build a new computer, or even buy a new computer.
> ...



Quick lesson.

A processor processes. It has switches that are either on of off. 1 = on and 0 = off. Binary, the most basic computer language is 1's and 0's together to make characters. So for example, 000001 is one, 000010 is two, 000011 is three, 000100 is four and so on. This controls everything that you do passes through the process. So somewhat recently, dual core processors were invented and released into the wild. These have 2 cores on them that process the number. Quad cores have 4. What this means is that previously, when you had 5 programs running, they put all the information through one core. So if you did a batch process in Photoshop while transcoding a movie, they would both be fighting for usage in the single core. With dual cores (as long as the programs are optimized to work with dual core chips) the two programs would use separate cores for their processes allowing things to work at the same time at the same speed without fighting for resources.

RAM is Random Access Memory. the HDD is the Hard Disk Drive. It's important to know about both of these to understand how they work. RAM is like an HDD. All it does is store programs and information. RAM doesn't process anything. The difference between RAM and an HDD is that RAM is super fast in comparison. The computer can put an active program into ram and pull it out in what we perceive to be immediately. Up until the advent of Sold State Drives, _all_ hard drives had moving parts. The rate at which data is pulled from the HDD is much slower than a RAM. Windows 7 pre-loads programs you use a lot into RAM. If you open MS Office Word and it's pre-loaded into the RAM, it opens in a couple of seconds. If it's loaded from the HDD, if cane take 10-20x's longer or more depending on the computer. 

A lot of times the HDD becomes the bottle neck in the system. The SSD drives that have no moving parts are helping to fix this though.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet I learned alot from that. Now I know and knowledge is power.


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 17, 2011)

Ironic that you can learn things from the Village Idiot isnt it? lol

+1 for SSD, I have been wanting to switch for a while now. I just dont want to reload things again. I have everything tweaked just right.


----------



## flea77 (Jul 17, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > IE9
> ...



Yes, lol, Internet Explorer 9 utterly dominates malware-blocking stats and HTML5 Conformance Test Results so more resistant to spyware and more compliant, yeah, that really stinks :er:

Besides, I decided long ago not to have to deal with the FF memroy leak problem, something about leaving windows open for days and watching 16GB of RAM evaporate just made me a little cranky. 

Anyway, unlike a lot of people I was a Mac user (and president of the local Mac user's group, and Apple rep to the area, and only Apple repair guy within 70 miles, and wrote code starting back on the IIe) for years, as was my wife. Now, nothing but custom built PCs even though I am still the only Apple repair guy around. And no, I do not beling to the $500 PC = $2500 Mac crowd, I am in the $2500 PC = $2500 Mac gang. Not going into detail, not going to argue, that was my decision and I am _very _happy with it. YMMV.

Allan


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 17, 2011)

flea77 said:


> Yes, lol, Internet Explorer 9 utterly dominates malware-blocking stats and HTML5 Conformance Test Results so more resistant to spyware and more compliant, yeah, that really stinks :er:



I wouldn't say that IE9 is more resistant to spyware, just more resistant to stupid users. My favorite part of the first article you linked was this little gem:



> The study only looked at sites that depended on tricking users into  installing malicious software; anything that used browser flaws to run  wasn't included in the test.



Using IE, traditionally was essentially like sending an invitation to malware to "Come here and infect me!" A smart user can be 100% malware free. But an insecure program can ensure even the most paranoid user will get infected. Without conclusive test results comparing how secure the software is, I'll stick with FF and Chrome. IE has a history of being inherently insecure. They have a lot of proving to do to get me to switch back.

And in the second link you provided, it does appear that IE9 is more compliant. However, there's a little back and forth going on too. There are areas where FF and Chrome are better than IE9. Although I will concede that it _appears_ IE9 is more compliant, FF and Chrome both are nipping at the heels.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a Microsoft fan. Windows 7 is amazing. I'm just not that trusting of IE yet to jump back into it. And what you've linked is hardly proof that it's worth it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 17, 2011)

flea77 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan L said:
> ...



Except for the fact that two years ago, Firefox was more compliant to web standards than IE9 is today. HTML5 and IE9 do not work together well. Better than previous IE versions, but you're getting a shafted version of the web.

I guess if that's what you're into though... Keep using IE9.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 17, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> flea77 said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



From earlier in the Thread.


o hey tyler said:


> ITT: Babies that just can't let apples be apples and oranges be oranges.
> 
> LETS FIGHT ABOUT IRRELEVANT STUFF GUYS LOL.




How FREAKING Ironic.   

And in this corner fighting out of the frigid state of Maine. O HEY (I Don't follow my own advise)  TYYYYLERRRRRRRRRR....  :mrgreen: :lmao:  :mrgreen: :lmao:  :mrgreen: :lmao:  :mrgreen: :lmao:  :mrgreen: :lmao:


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 17, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> Binary, the most basic computer language



Binary is not a computer language, it is a numbering system with a base of 2.  It existed long before the advent of the computer, just like Hex, Octal, and the base 10 numbering system that we use every day. The computer language you refer to is called Machine Code.



Village Idiot said:


> RAM is like an HDD. All it does is store programs and information. RAM doesn't process anything. The difference between RAM and an HDD is that RAM is super fast in comparison.



I wouldn't say that RAM is like a HDD, the similarities of them being 'memory' end there.  There are many many other differences other than just the speed.  Perhaps the biggest difference is that RAM is volatile memory that requires power for the data to be retained.  The HDD does not.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > flea77 said:
> ...



So says the baby who whines about OS's. Sorry, but conjecture doesn't take precedent over actual quantitative tests and browser benchmarking. Maybe if you knew the first thing about web programming you might be able to put that to some use.


----------



## ghache (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL, holy nubs.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 18, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Binary, the most basic computer language
> ...



You start explaining this to some one that's afraid to build a computer because they don't know how to program a hard drive from the ground up and think that memory is used for processing. :er:

I mean, you're not going to start harassing me via PMs again are you?


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 18, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> I mean, you're not going to start harassing me via PMs again are you?



lol no.  I never did that to begin with.  I hardly think that responding to you via a PM rather than cluttering what had already become a derailed thread harassment.  

You're just always so quick to correct people of the smallest things regardless of how minute (ex. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...t-computer-go-you-guys-use-4.html#post2292988 ) so I thought I would return the favor.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Benchmarking........ah yes benchmarking.  Let's see now, what in the computer world gets benchmarked?  Operating systems (OS) Hardware, ie: Motherboards, Processors, RAM, non-volatile random access digital data storage devices commonly called Hard Drives,  Optical Storage Devices and the Optical Media Board Discs they use (CD/DVD/BluRay drive and the necessary read and read/write media, other hardware such as USB 1.0, 2.0 & 3.0, Firewire, IDD, SATA, ESATA, and Thunderbolt as well as other hardware and then there of course is Software. ALL actual quantitative tests.  Funny thing about software, such as IE9, FF, Chrome, Safari etc.  Here in the 21st Century they all need a OS for them to have the least bit of meaning.  News flash.  IE9 is not a bootable program.  It requires and OS to have any value what so ever. 

When a program, any program is benchmarked, the quality and speed of the OS does and will effect the benchmark for the program.  Your conjecture that a web browser is the Computer God of the universe is how shall I put it.  A load of speculative whiny crap.  Thinking that a web browser benchmark is the most important thing in the computer world is like wiping your butt before you poop.  It just don't make sense. But then if you knew about computers you might be able to put that to some use.  (Oh by the way in case you were not aware, Al Gore did not invent the internet. :lmao:

A new *exploit for IE9* bypasses all security measures in even the   latest fully patched version of Windows 7, according to a French   security company Vupen.
The exploit uses an unpatched zero-day  vulnerability in Internet  Explorer 9 and bypasses all the extra security  measures of Windows 7.  The latest version of Microsoft's operating  system, fully up-to-date  with service pack 1 (SP1), is vulnerable. 
IE9 exploit puts Windows 7 SP1 at risk ~ Hackers Bay
What the world needs, the fastest way to exploit your Windows 7 system.   Hopefully sp2 will solve the issue.  

Bottom line, if you understand computer function, as well as programing you would know that there is no perfect OS period.  You would know that the use of an OS, hardware and software is a subjective thing to each individual user.  You would know that a program is only as good as the collective hardware and operating systems condition at any given time that it is called upon to function and you would know that web programmers are a dime a dozen.  That was in pre-2008 financial crisis dollars.  Now they are worth about 6 cents a dozen.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 18, 2011)

Ahhh sh1t! I see a red X.

 I think my they found my IE9 exploit!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> Ahhh sh1t! I see a red X.
> 
> I think my they found my IE9 exploit!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

I work for Microsoft so I get discounts on the software.  That and the fact that I already own CS5 for windows pretty much keeps me away from Apple, but as much as Microsoft keeps changing their core programs, I have little vested interest left.  In older versions of windows and windows products, I new where everything was, how to change anything I wanted, and could customize just about anything to how I wanted it to be.  The newer versions are so much more 'user friendly' that I can't find a dam thing anymore.  Office 2010 seriously killed my productivity.  I don't like freaking ribbons.  Windows 8 is going to be even stranger.

I miss Windows XP and Office 2003.  Heck, sometimes I miss dosshell.

In any case, I'm running an I5, windows 64 bit, 8 gigs of ram, some kind of Radeon graphics card and a 1tb HD on a laptop.  It runs CS5 and Civilization just fine(the only game I actually own).


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> I work for Microsoft so I get discounts on the software.  That and the fact that I already own CS5 for windows pretty much keeps me away from Apple, but as much as Microsoft keeps changing their core programs, I have little vested interest left.  In older versions of windows and windows products, I new where everything was, how to change anything I wanted, and could customize just about anything to how I wanted it to be.  The newer versions are so much more 'user friendly' that I can't find a dam thing anymore.  Office 2010 seriously killed my productivity.  I don't like freaking ribbons.  Windows 8 is going to be even stranger.
> 
> I miss Windows XP and Office 2003.  Heck, sometimes I miss dosshell.
> 
> In any case, I'm running an I5, windows 64 bit, 8 gigs of ram, some kind of Radeon graphics card and a 1tb HD on a laptop.  It runs CS5 and Civilization just fine(the only game I actually own).



Sounds like you would like Office 2011 for Mac then.  It has the ribbon, sort of.  Microsoft didn't want to give the Mac users the full blown ribbon, or perhaps they couldn't, don't know which.  Kind of a re-organization of Office 2003 in a sort of ribbon format.  Personally, I liked the ribbon once I played with it a bit at work.  Better than all the dang pop up tool boxes cluttering the page from 2003 and before.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

I prefered the pop up tool boxes.  I knew where everything was and I didn't have to change ribbons to get to my most used tools.  Hopefully, if the new stuff really is like the Windows 7 phone(which I also use), we will be able to reposition the tiles, ribbons, buttons, etc and it will be completely customizable for the user.  One can only dream.


----------



## vtf (Jul 18, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



I love a good ***** slapping contest.
&#x202a;slap monkey&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> I prefered the pop up tool boxes.  I knew where everything was and I didn't have to change ribbons to get to my most used tools.  Hopefully, if the new stuff really is like the Windows 7 phone(which I also use), we will be able to reposition the tiles, ribbons, buttons, etc and it will be completely customizable for the user.  One can only dream.


This is how it looks now.  More of a tab than a ribbon.  
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3177/screenshot20110718at802.jpg


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > I prefered the pop up tool boxes.  I knew where everything was and I didn't have to change ribbons to get to my most used tools.  Hopefully, if the new stuff really is like the Windows 7 phone(which I also use), we will be able to reposition the tiles, ribbons, buttons, etc and it will be completely customizable for the user.  One can only dream.
> ...


Ok, yeah, I definitely prefer that.  With the Windows version, I have to swich back and forth between tabs to get at those functions.  I shouldn't have to pick a different freaking ribbon to change the font size, change the formatting, change the border, and a different one to show the page break preview.  Interesting to see that the Mac version is a lot more user friendly than the Windows version.  That annoys me to no end.  The least they could have done was include a 'classic view' for those of us who don't want to jump through hoops to change a setting.  Mac just keeps looking better and better.

I won't switch because of the financial outlay of switching all my software, but it's nice to know Microsoft didn't screw all the users of their software...just the ones who still use Windows.  Sheesh.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



Well they did screw the Mac users in their typical fashion.  Unless you want to pay for Office 2011 Pro you still get Exchange instead of Outlook.  It's pretty much Outlook light, but is missing some of the features including some exchange features and of course they don't offer it as a standalone.  But for home use it is fine.  

I loved this line of yours: "I miss Windows XP and Office 2003.  Heck, sometimes I miss dosshell."

Dosshell/command prompt to the newer generation is pretty much the computer version of "I used to walk to school 5 miles in the snow uphill both ways."  

I go back further than that.  I still have my final Fortran project from college.  4 shoe boxes full of punch cards.  That was programing.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

Missed out on the punch card days...a bit before my time, but I still remember 'saving' my first tic-tac-toe program on a magnetic cassette tape.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2011)

To this day there was nothing to me like playing our version of Star Trek.  We thought that was totally cool.  In 1975/1976 it was totally cool.  Now it is completely ancient.  That was when computers and programing were still in their wonder years.


----------

